# Audi TT - Worst Car Ever!



## Mariusdownunder (Feb 20, 2011)

I have had an audi TT for the last three years in Australia (Far North) and have never had a crap car like this before in my life.. The worst car combined with the worst customer experience ever too! Anyway my TT has been of the road in these three years for 7 times! The last time my whole transmission had to be replaced.. Two months of the road with a grumbling admittance that audi had to supply me with a replacement car.. Which they did after much complaining because they could not figure out who had to pay for that! Audi Australia or the dealership.. Anyhow i would never ever buy one of these things again! What a crap car.. Always something wrong!


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes you are right the TT is a shit car so fuck off and dont come back


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

corradoman said:


> Yes you are right the TT is a shit car so fuck off and dont come back


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

You've kept it for 3 years though, so there must be some love there :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You must be a total fucking dickhead to keep a car for three years that you consider to be the worst car ever.

This post says more about you than the car.

Have a nice life :-*


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Er, there are quite a few other users on here (Bryn springs to mind) who've had problem after problem with a string of TTs and got duly fed up with the whole experience.

They certainly don't live up to the Audi brand perception of premium quality. I'm used to just going to a dealer for services or the occasional natural battery failure. Audi ownership is a very different experience. The TT's great but f**k me it's nowhere near as good as the Audi premium might suggest. I've got a crunchy gearbox - ongoing, partly because I'm just BORED SHITLESS of going to the dealer about it and not getting a resolution in exchange for my money. :x

Discuss. :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

shocking he would waste his time signing up :?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Also equally shocking is without knowing the background of the purchase...miles, owners, history etc you could have easily picked up a car that was mistreated, and rhat could happen to a car of any manufacturer.

Even reliable brands such as bmw, toyota etc have had their fair share of problems with new cars.

As mentioned why keep it for so long if it was bugging you so much?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Original Poster = wind up merchant if you ask me. Post count = 1. Just a gut feeling :roll:

Joe


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Original Poster = wind up merchant if you ask me. Post count = 1. Just a gut feeling :roll:
> 
> Joe


Hi, After the reception he got, shouldn't think he will post again anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome have you joined the TTOC ? Sign up HERE


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Lol..... Thinking the same as everyone else here if ur TT is that shit... (notice i said YOUR ad not all TTs) why keep it so long? Mug!!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

if you wanted ultimate reliability in the depths of sheep-fucking territory, you should have got yourself a land cruiser.

not surprised you are having difficulties with your dealer as you come over as an obnoxious prick.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

in fairness the owner probably had a little bit of faith and therefore gave the car a fair chance, unfortunately he fails to realize he probably broke the car.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa A flaming session. OP Fuck off you badger shit eating CxxT.
OOOHHH that felt so good. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love the flame room . [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

However in the same vein I had a GF who was also the shittest in the world and I kept her for 4 painful, vomit inducing years.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey - this thread saves going home for a good workout on the punchbag does it not!!! :lol: :lol:

Keep erm coming!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa A flaming session. OP Fuck off you badger shit eating CxxT.
> OOOHHH that felt so good. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I love the flame room . [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Been there, done that mate, but didn't keep any of them for anywhere near 3, let alone 4 years though :roll: Fuck them off as soon as they start pissing you off, that's what I say :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

BLinky said:


> in fairness the owner probably had a little bit of faith and therefore gave the car a fair chance, unfortunately he fails to realize he probably broke the car.


Play along fella ! That's hardly the sort of response or language allowed in the Flame Room ! :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> Yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa A flaming session. OP Fuck off you badger shit eating CxxT.
> OOOHHH that felt so good. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I love the flame room . [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> ...


fuk me m8, so you have a gag reflex then, was she strapping on and asking how you like it lol....jokin btw

i think the gentleman meant to say........hey sheila why does the door pull off everytime i go over a hill top when i have 30 sheep for dipping in the back and boot. thats because you peasant are trying to run a piece of art in a god forsaken piece of the outback...............plays the banjos to sound of deliverance


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TTCool said:


> Original Poster = wind up merchant if you ask me. Post count = 1. Just a gut feeling :roll:
> 
> Joe


tend to agree !!!


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

lets give the guy a nice warm reception..... :lol:

on second thoughts.. go fuck off and buy a holden


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

alun said:


> lets give the guy a nice warm reception..... :lol:
> 
> PMSL!!
> 
> on second thoughts.. go fuck off and buy a holden


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

scoTTy said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > in fairness the owner probably had a little bit of faith and therefore gave the car a fair chance, unfortunately he fails to realize he probably broke the car.
> ...


oh come on! let the guy stay, encourage him to stay, he's a perfect troll target.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Dear OP,
This will probably be removed, but for a complete and utter arsehole like you, it's fitting


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> Dear OP,
> This will probably be removed, but for a complete and utter arsehole like you, it's fitting


 PMSL. It's not all bad tho' OP, Jesus may hate you but Buddha just says you're a cock.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

And Ala says........ on 2nd thoughts, we'd better not go there :roll:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> And Ala says........ on 2nd thoughts, we'd better not go there :roll:


 Amen! :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

roddy said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Original Poster = wind up merchant if you ask me. Post count = 1. Just a gut feeling :roll:
> ...


Hi Roddy

Great minds think alike.

Joe


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

An RCZ owner prehaps? :roll:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea mine is shit too! Had it 3yrs and every 5k I have to change the damn oil! What the fuck ehh?!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Oil that's the least of your worries i had to fill up with petrol every week!!! Definitely the worst car ever!! Lol


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Mariusdownunder said:


> I have had an audi TT for the last three years in Australia (Far North) and have never had a crap car like this before in my life.. The worst car combined with the worst customer experience ever too! Anyway my TT has been of the road in these three years for 7 times! The last time my whole transmission had to be replaced.. Two months of the road with a grumbling admittance that audi had to supply me with a replacement car.. Which they did after much complaining because they could not figure out who had to pay for that! Audi Australia or the dealership.. Anyhow i would never ever buy one of these things again! What a crap car.. Always something wrong!


Fuck Off dick shit


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Hilly10 said:


> Mariusdownunder said:
> 
> 
> > I have had an audi TT for the last three years in Australia (Far North) and have never had a crap car like this before in my life.. The worst car combined with the worst customer experience ever too! Anyway my TT has been of the road in these three years for 7 times! The last time my whole transmission had to be replaced.. Two months of the road with a grumbling admittance that audi had to supply me with a replacement car.. Which they did after much complaining because they could not figure out who had to pay for that! Audi Australia or the dealership.. Anyhow i would never ever buy one of these things again! What a crap car.. Always something wrong!
> ...


Brilliant :lol: :lol: go girl :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

harsh language folks............you do realise that oceans could read this and he's only a youngster!!!! we dont want him saying damm blast or deary me on the forum do we?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> harsh language folks............you do realise that oceans could read this and he's only a youngster!!!! we dont want him saying damm blast or deary me on the forum do we?


 Too late Gazzer, I've already copped an eyeful and the negative influence of the coarse and vulgar language had an almost instantaneous effect upon me and I felt compelled to call the OP a Shit Eating badger fucking cxxt or words to that affect, I cannot tell a lie, after letting rip It felt good, I felt like a grown up and I could swear that my weiner has grown at least a nother couple of millis, Bad Boys 4 Life.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sometimes little things can make it all worth while........


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

has he been back

wonder if he is eligable for a coil pack recal :?:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

blackpoolfc said:


> has he been back


Joined: 20 Feb 2011 02:53
Last visited: 20 Feb 2011 03:06

Considering he was on here for all of 13 mins I reckons he's done well getting attention. :lol:


----------



## cralstc (Dec 14, 2010)

By reading his/her first (and hopefully last) post they obviously had a bad day. Maybe woke up with your face in sheeps arse or something. I am sure this will be more than likely a 17 year old chav with nothing else to do than collect his dole money, so he can fill up his honda POS. Probably had his ass handed to him by the worlds greatest, most appreciated, and stunning car available to date. 
They are probably just jealous that there isnt a TT forum over that side of the pond.

If you do actually own a TT I hope you sell her quick and give her to someone who really deserves it.

Craig.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

A little worrying that the Aussie dip shit cannot spell "off" surely if you have a good moan you could at least spell things properly.

So your car has been "off" the road lots of times now please fuck of !!!

[smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

I thought, with him being upside down over there that this might help the OP understand what we mean...

oƃ ʞɔnɟ ɟlǝsɹnoʎ 'ʇɐɥʇ sı llɐ


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

I can't believe some of the childish posts that some people have put in response to this thread.

You sound very childish and let the forum down.

The guy has had a bad experience and wants to vent his spleen. Big deal, let him have his say.

He has had a bad time with his car and by the sound of it had a crap time with Audi dealerships.

Why retort with childish abuse hurling and personal attacks?

I think some of you need to get out more.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think you should fuck off.  and pull your head out of his arse while you're at it.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> I think you should fuck off.  and pull your head out of his arse while you're at it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

1.8ers are so aggressive..its wonderland in V6 land.. :roll: 
Anon


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> 1.8ers are so aggressive..its wonderland in V6 land.. :roll:
> Anon


You can fuck off as well then :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ooer missus..im off


----------



## 127ultima (Nov 16, 2010)

Australia. Audi TT,s Were not made to work up side down .No wonder it keeps going wrong. Dum Ausie


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

James Junior said:


> I can't believe some of the childish posts that some people have put in response to this thread.
> 
> You sound very childish and let the forum down.
> 
> ...


lol, if you look at his post count it is 1...he's clearly come on here just to see what kind of response he can get, i dare say he's done it on other forums too, i think people should be able to say what they think about it and their views on the car they own, but on the other hand why do it in the manner he has? he could have gone to the relevant section and say how disappointed he was, or go to the dealer reviews and write up about the crap time he's had there etc. There's people who've spent thousands on their cars here and he's, in a nut shell, walked in and said the cars you own are shit....what let's the forums down are dicks like him coming out with shit like that....if the car was so bad why did he keep it for so long. A car will last you a lifetime if you maintain it properly so at the end of the day, he's either fucked up buying a car that hasn't been looked after or he's not looked after it himself


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

this thread should just be locked


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> this thread should just be locked


why? whats wrong with a bit of sport?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

James Junior said:


> I can't believe some of the childish posts that some people have put in response to this thread.
> 
> You sound very childish and let the forum down.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah ! Coz It's a lot less childish to moan about people moaning about people than it is just to moan about people ain't it ? :roll: :lol:

I think this means I'm moaning about people moaning about people moaning about people :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Mariusdownunder said:


> I have had an audi TT for the last three years in Australia (Far North) and have never had a crap car like this before in my life.. The worst car combined with the worst customer experience ever too! Anyway my TT has been of the road in these three years for 7 times! The last time my whole transmission had to be replaced.. Two months of the road with a grumbling admittance that audi had to supply me with a replacement car.. Which they did after much complaining because they could not figure out who had to pay for that! Audi Australia or the dealership.. Anyhow i would never ever buy one of these things again! What a crap car.. Always something wrong!


Well if your ancestors weren't criminals and got shipped off to Australia many moons ago then you may well have been British where we have a better dealer network and excellent customer services. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

audimad said:


> Mariusdownunder said:
> 
> 
> > I have had an audi TT for the last three years in Australia (Far North) and have never had a crap car like this before in my life.. The worst car combined with the worst customer experience ever too! Anyway my TT has been of the road in these three years for 7 times! The last time my whole transmission had to be replaced.. Two months of the road with a grumbling admittance that audi had to supply me with a replacement car.. Which they did after much complaining because they could not figure out who had to pay for that! Audi Australia or the dealership.. Anyhow i would never ever buy one of these things again! What a crap car.. Always something wrong!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Jesus... *The OP hasn't visited this site since they started the thread*. You're all just screaming at nobody. Basically, what's happening here is the internet equivalent of those mad tramps you see in the park, arguing with a pigeon...

At least the tramp's getting a tan.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Jesus... *The OP hasn't visited this site since they started the thread*. You're all just screaming at nobody. Basically, what's happening here is the internet equivalent of those mad tramps you see in the park, arguing with a pigeon...
> 
> At least the tramp's getting a tan.


oh so true. this has been going for ages and hes probs not even looked back at it.. :lol:

anyways.. im off out to argue with some pigeons


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Quite true. But it's a bit like kicking a corpse. Pointless, but the feeling of foot against flesh is just unbeatable.


----------

